# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  2 pyetje te thjeshta

## Rev12

2 pyetje te lezetshme sa me pa ku jeni 

1. nese ne nje dore kam 3 molla e 5 dardha  kurse ne doren tjeter 5 dardha e 3 molla cfare kemi ne kete rast?

2. Si mundena me e ngrit nje elefant me nje dore ?

pergjigje te mbare...

----------


## ujkus

kena dardha dhe molle per te ngrene dhe sipas matematikes kemi 8 dardha dhe 8 molla dhe nuk kemi asneje dore te lire per te hapur deren .

kurse ket elefantin e shkrujme ne nje leter dhe e ngeme letren dhe kemi ngritur nje elefant

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*1.Ne njeren kemi 3 molla e 5 dardha kurse ne tjetren 5 dardha e 3 molla.Shikuar logjikisht e veshtire per t`i mbajtur me dore.Nga 8 fruta.16 gjithsej.Por e perseris vetem nese i kemi kapur me ndonje gje se me dore spo bonn..

2.Elefantin me dore mund ta ngrehim:ne enderr (veshtire t`ia qellosh ta shohesh nje enderr te tille),nje loder elefant apo nje flete te vizatuar siq u pergjigj dhe ky siper.*

----------


## Rev12

pergjigjet jane shume te thjeshta dhe logjikisht i jeni afruar deri diku

1. nese ne nje dore kam 3 molla e 5 dardha kurse ne doren tjeter 5 dardha e 3 molla cfare kemi ne kete rast?

Kemi duar te medhaja per ti mbajtur ato


2. Si mundena me e ngrit nje elefant me nje dore ?

Me e ngrit nje elefant nuk eshte veshtir se nuk eshte e percaktuar se me cfare po ku me e gjet elefantin me nje dore eshte problemi.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

Hahaah.Seni qe koka konn..

----------

